# Heartburn or Heart Attack-Revolution Health



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This is the big question for any of us who get this kind of pain. Unfortunately, there is no definitive test you can apply to yourself; but, at least, here are some answers.http://www.revolutionhealth.com/conditions...burn?msc=A62598Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Great info! Thanks, Mark!


----------

